# Canning desserts



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

The article in Countryside re: canning dry ingredients is great. Not sure if any of you have canned cakes, where they are actually baked in the jar then sealed. Apparently, shelf life is around 3 years. i do know the longer they stay on shelf the moister they become. If anyone is interested, will be glad to post directions.


----------



## doodles (Sep 27, 2002)

please post instructions


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it sounds like one of the most intriguing ideas ever. But it's specifically one that the NCHFP says has tested unsafe. Too dense, I guess. 

Sure is compelling though.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Very simple. Best to use wide mouth jars. While mixing your favorite cake mix (scratch or box), Spray inside of jar with oil and place on baking sheet at 300-325 degrees. Once oven has reached this temp. carefully remove tray and pour mix about 1/2 way up in jar. Place back in oven to bake. You'll have to check the center for doneness with skewer. Don't over bake. Now I heat my lids and bands. Remove jars from oven, place lids and bands and turn upside down on cloth. If cake has risen above jar, press down with spoon. Remember - jars are extremely HOT. Leave upside down until totally cool.

When time to eat, run knife inside jar and press inward to get cake out. May not be the most attractive cake, but is extremely moist. I even added crushed pineapple to a yellow, using juice as my liquid. When taken from jar, dusted with powder sugar. Chocolate - drizzle with chocolate syrup, whipped cream, etc. Ideas are endless. Pound cake with fruit/whipped cream.:banana:

One box mix fills 4 pints or 2 quarts.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have canned different quick breads for years with excellent results. Even won ribbons at our local & state fair 2 years in a row but that was a few years back. Since then I have heard they have tested unsafe but it has always worked for me & so far no one has ever gotten sick but mine don't last 3 years either.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't see them staying on the shelf for three years anyway. I'd rather take a chance with my canning than what I consume from the store! I didn't know how breads would work, but I know the cakes are even better canned than eating them freshly baked.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My MIL use to do this all the time, and give them for Christmas gifts. They were great. She would start baking up goods in early December, to give to many neighbors, extended family, postal workers and other service workers at Christmas. I don't know about how long they would actually last in years though, because hers never stayed intact for more than a few weeks at most.
But I do know that nobody every got sick or died from her canned cakes when she did them, and she did a couple hundred a year to pass out for decades.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Use box mix or your own. Box will fill 4 pints or 2 quarts. Spray inside of jar with oil. Place jars on baking sheet, place in 350 degree oven. Mix cake. Remove jars and fill about 1/2 and return to oven. You'll need to test center for doneness with skewer. Don't over bake. Once cake is done, carefully remove tray and apply lid and band. I have my lids/bands heated in water for better seal. Turn upside down on cloth and leave until totally cooled. Lid will pop. Best to use wide mouth jars. When removing cake, slide knife between cake and jar and press cake inward and should slide out. Can be garnished by drizzling sauce, icing, whipped cream - use your imgination. Enjoy


----------

